# Horse So Itchy After Clipping-Any Suggestions?



## Amy_08 (4 November 2008)

I fully clipped my horse yesterday. She always gets so itchy and is constantly twitching after clipping and it lasts a few days. I feel so bad as she is obviously so uncomfortable but she has to be clipped. 

I went to the yard this morning to find my stable trashed-she had dug up all her bed, there were marks on the wall and her rug where she had been rubbing herself against the wall and she was really hot where she had got herself wound up. As soon as I took the rug off she seemed to give a sigh of relief and instantly relaxed. 

I put her in the field with just a lightweight rug on, but I could see she was still twitching. I'm going back to the yard now to ride and am thinking of putting her out in the field naked when I get back, just so she can have a good roll.

Anyone else have this problem and any solutions?


----------



## Racing_Gal (4 November 2008)

Soak a sponge in some warmish water and rub her all over, it should get rid of all the little prickley bits.  Also I would wash the rug she had on last night because this will have the prickley bit in it to!  x (It's like when you have your hair cut I guess!)


----------



## TGM (4 November 2008)

Some horses have a reaction to the clipping oil - after clipping wipe all the clipped parts over with a cloth or sponge soaked in warm water with some shampoo added.


----------



## VLHIEASTON (4 November 2008)

Could she be allergic to the clipper oil or something ?


----------



## HelsB (4 November 2008)

I always sponge my boy down with warm water after clipping to get rid of the little prickly bits


----------



## Amy_08 (4 November 2008)

Its only when I fully clip her. She had a chaser clip before and no itchiness and its the same clipper oil.


----------



## SSM (4 November 2008)

Hot towel with a drop of baby oil, to get tickley hair out and lift the dirt and scurf


----------



## NikkiF (4 November 2008)

Was taught this by a professional groom. After clipping get some really hot water (boil a kettle if necessary), you'll need rubber gloves so you can stick your hands in! Add a small amount of baby oil, then using an old tea towel soak and wring out, then use all over horse, keep soaking the tea towel as you go. Not only does this get rid of all the loose bits of hair, it also steam cleans the horse and makes them nice and shiny!

For the next few weeks, until the hair starts to regrow, I don't use a brush but the above method after riding, works a treat.

And also, I use an old rug while clipping so that loose hairs stay on that one.

hope that helps for next time


----------



## Amy_08 (4 November 2008)

Racing_Gal and Hels B I've tried the washing her down with warm water to no avail, but I will wash the rug.


----------



## Groom42 (4 November 2008)

Our SOT has delicate ginger skin,so kicks at the stubbly bits under the girth until it grows a bit. When it first happened,couldn't understand what was going on - kicking at belly,ankles,trying to roll etc. All solved with nice sheepskin girth guard!


----------



## Amy_08 (4 November 2008)

SSM and NikkiF I'm going to give that a go, thanks.


----------



## Theresa_F (4 November 2008)

Is she too hot?  It is (well in Essex) mild at the moment and my full (apart from legs) clipped cob is in a 150g light/med weight at night and is more than warm enough at the moment. 

If I keep him too warm, he does exactly the same as your mare, as did Cairo - would rub the walls etc if too warm.

I also recommend the hot towelling - I like to add a few drops of tea tree, lavender and peppermint oils to the hot water.


----------



## saddlesore (4 November 2008)

Might sound a bit daft, but alongside washing her down, why dont you add an antihistamine to her dinner or cut a hole in a carrot and pop it in there? My boy used to get very itchy and when he was at his worst i would give him 2 a day. Worked a treat! you can buy cheapy ones from tesco/asda etc they work just as well


----------



## flyingfeet (4 November 2008)

Hot ragging (use a rag rather than towel so I can chuck it) after clipping is definitely the way forward, keeps rugs free of hair too. I use baby oil and tea tree oil.

Anyone that has had small hairs down their back from a hair cut knows how itchy this is!!!


----------

